# Best wood for bacon



## sub-80 (Jun 7, 2012)

This question just came to me from another thread...and didn't see it in the first couple pages.  What is the best wood to use to smoke bacon...or to put the question a better way, what is your preference?

I've been planning all along to use Apple...but have Hickory, Maple, Cherry, Oak, Mesquite, and Alder also available as options.

I think I can eliminate mesquite now...not sure I'd like it for bacon.  But Maple or Cherry sound like they could do the job...and also Hickory...but not sure I'm in the mood for that this time.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 7, 2012)

Last batch I used 100% Hickory in my AMNPS. While I liked it, the family thought it too strong. We have been using Todd's Pitmaster's Choice ( Hickory ,Cherry, Maple Blend) for everything lately with great success. I will try this next time or pick up some Apple Pellets...JJ


----------



## sub-80 (Jun 7, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Last batch I used 100% Hickory in my AMNPS. While I liked it, the family thought it too strong. We have been using Todd's Pitmaster's Choice ( Hickory ,Cherry, Maple Blend) for everything lately with great success. I will try this next time or pick up some Apple Pellets...JJ



Thanks!

I guess I can make my own Pitmaster's Choice mix then...I think I just might for this bacon.

I wonder if it's equal parts of each...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 7, 2012)

I favor hickory because that's what my family has liked for generations, but any generally accepted smoking wood will work.
For best results, bacon should be allowed to mature and mellow when cold smoking.


~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 8, 2012)

Sub-80 said:


> Thanks!
> I guess I can make my own Pitmaster's Choice mix then...I think I just might for this bacon.
> I wonder if it's equal parts of each...


 Yep, it's 1/3 of each...JJ


----------



## sub-80 (Jun 8, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I favor hickory because that's what my family has liked for generations, but any generally accepted smoking wood will work.
> For best results, bacon should be allowed to mature and mellow when cold smoking.
> ~Martin



What is the rule of thumb for maturing the bacon post-smoke...how long?  Thanks...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 8, 2012)

3-4 days helps, but I usually let it mature for a week or two.



~Martin


----------

